# Happy Holidays!



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2003)

The staff of MartialTalk wishes Happy Holidays to all our members and their families and friends during this Holiday season!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-
-For the MT Admin and Mod. Team-


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2003)

Happy Holidays to all on Martial Talk~!
Keep Safe and Remember to Smile 

~Tess~
-MT Mod-


----------



## Seig (Dec 24, 2003)

Happy Holidays to all on Martial Talk!
-Seig-
-Assistant Admin-


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 24, 2003)

I give few requests let alone orders in my life to anyone.

Have a Happy Holiday Season and be safe. 

Enjoy
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2003)

Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Merry Yule, and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 25, 2003)

Ditto! Merry X-mas y'all!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 25, 2003)

Hope all are having a wonderful and loving season.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2003)

Heres a little Holiday Card for everyone!

Happy Holidays to all 

(Note: Large 1024x768 version available here)


----------

